# LON Bus *.xif Datei erstellen



## BadTaste (2 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand ein Tip geben wie ich eine xif Datei für ein Lon Bus Knoten erstellen kann. Ich habe ein Lon Bus Kontroller der von mir mit diversen I/O's versehen. Nun verlangt der König ähhhh Kunde eine xif Datei, ist wohl ähnlich der gsd Datei bei Profibus

Helfen würde mir auch der Aufbau dieser Datei.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## PeterEF (4 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

falls Du über LonMaker oder ein äquivalents Tool verfügst, kannst Du Dir erstmal eine XIF-Datei erstellen, indem Du das Gerät ausliest. (Bei Lonmaker: neues Device einbinden, bei der Frage nach der XIF-Datei Punkt "Upload from Device" wählen).

Jedes normgerechte Device antwortet dann mit einer Beschreibung seines Interfaces als Minimalvariante, in der XIF-Datei sind in der Regel aber noch mehr Infos drin(Hersteller, Version,.....).

Auf jeden Fall hast Du dann schon eine Vorlage für Deine persönliche XIF-Datei.


----------



## BadTaste (5 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Danke, das werde ich erst mal ausprobieren. Ich bin ganz überrascht das das so einfach sein soll.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------

